
Will Germany's car industry survive? – DW Documentary [video] - antouank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcXjVxaKzv4
======
tibbydudeza
The VW ID.3 seems like the first mass market attempt although they are not yet
fully committed considering it is a separate "experimental" brand with a
weirdo name and not even replacing the mainstream Golf and Polo.

After dieselgate they probably consider this good PR and some contrite expense
measure.

------
julienreszka
Until the electric car gets instant charging instead of the 2+ hours charging,
I will continue filling the tank of my car in less than 5 minutes.

~~~
antouank
It will happen probably. But even now it's not that bad. In 30 mins you can
get 100s of km.

And also it's a different paradigm, since most people just charge it overnight
at home. So except when going on a long trip, you don't have to visit a "gas
station".

